# dämpferbuchsenbreite meta 5?



## evil_rider (22. November 2010)

kann die mir wer schnell sagen, habe zwar einige liegen, aber bei meinen glück nicht die passenden wenn der rahmen morgen kommt... 

merci


----------



## hollowtech2 (23. November 2010)

Die Buchsenbreite beträgt 22,2mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tarim (23. November 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> kann die mir wer schnell sagen, habe zwar einige liegen, aber bei meinen glück nicht die passenden wenn der rahmen morgen kommt...
> 
> merci




Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Meta Rahmen. Kannst du mir evtl. nen Tip geben wo ich einen bekommen kann. Danke im voraus...


----------



## evil_rider (23. November 2010)

merci, hatte zum glück die passenden... zwar in 6mm, aber schnell aufgebohrt und gut war!

und sorry, kein plan... meiner war nen "glücksfall"

btw. habe nen satz 12mm ausfallenden abzugeben --> PM


----------

